# Advertise´s Blood Angels



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I just started a new project.

After finding the Tau so incredible booring to paint I decided to go Blood Angels.
Note that this is a paint project only.
I do not intend to play 40k. 
I really liked the scheme for my Tau so I decided to go almost identical. 

For this project, I am trying to figure out how a Airbrush works.
So all white is done with airbrush (aswell as wethering effects).
I am not 100% with the airbrush yet, but I guess it will come eventually. 

First model.
A Baal Predator:









































Next Model.
Land Speeder.
*Coming Soon*

Comments and Tips are very welcome. 
Anything that help me improve are worth gold.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I really liek those colors togehter... The dark red ties will in with the white, and that makes it a unique and beutuful color scheme... I really enjoyed seeing this one, and cant wait to see more! k: Have some rep!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

great job, I completly agree with Doelago on the color scheme. and from what I can see, your air brush skills are pretty good.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanted to make something different with my Sanguinary Guard.
Better ideas or position ideas are very welcome 
I want them to look like they are flying and swooping down from the sky. 

Standardbearer:









Sword dude. (He will hold his sword close to the chest)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds and looks original, and it seems to work! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Some updates again.

Land Speeder:
















Under. (Tried going for scratched)








The engine:









And my Sanguinary Guard. Done the last 3 now.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

oh man, i love the sanguinary guard who is doing the superman flight, that is pure awesomosity, have some rep for a great idea


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments and rep Deolago, ChaosJunkie and mcmuffin. 

I am abit undecisive on what to do with nr2 Guard.
I do not like that pose and will try to fix it, but don´t really know how


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow... Thats brilliant... I have always wanted to see close up pics of an Landspeeders interior, and now you gave a few to me, and the details are great! I really like the paint job you gave it, it is absolutely perfect! And I like the action oriented poses of the Sanguinary Guard, and I cant wait to see them finished!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess it is time for an update.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

:so_happy: Thats unreal stuff man, great work.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I have started on my Dreadnought now. 
This is still WIP thou, only basic stuff is done at this point.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the sanguinary guard with the sword close to his chest. Reminds me of Final Fantasy.
Great stuff.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I have done some experiments with watery bases.
Here is my result sofar.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I just finished my first freehand on my Rhino.









I have just order a better camera.
So better pics will be coming soon.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got my new camera! 

I have been expermenting abit with settings and lightbox.

Result sofar.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

*I took some new pictures now.*

Lets start with my Baal Predator:

























Next is an unfinished Land Speeder.

















The Rhino make an entrance!


















And lastly, my Dread.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice, the high contrast colours work really well. I gotta admit i wasn't sold on the landspeeder until you put up the last picture, something about the way the engine was sat just didn't seem right but now with the cowling on it looks great. 
top marks.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Good thing it came out alright then Grimzag 

Now, let me introduce my *nearly *finished squad:
Ironhelms.









Going to toss up a better pic once it is done. (I experimented abit with light in this photo)


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just started on my command chars now.
I would love some feedback on how to improve these models.
Things to think of, what to avoid etc. 

Only the red is done yet thou but I think you will get a general idea atleast.



















Oh btw.
How do you think I should handle the white?
Shade it with watered down grey, repaint the white or shade it with black (berhaps black wash)?

*oh. I am washing the steel with blue aswell (can´t be seen in this pics) to try and recreate a more natural steel look.
Anyone tried it before? Did it turn out alright?


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Would also love your oppinion on these 2 cloaks.
Which one to go with?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

The brown cloak looks (in my opinion) better, though wery classic.
I think the white/grey/beige cloak has more potential, if it didn't have such stark contrasts. If you could pull it off with less stark shadows, I think it would look more interesting, as I think it makes a better contrast against the red armour


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah it might be abit to much with the dark brown shades. 

Perhaps some graveyard earth as shadows? Or even lighter?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm i do my cloakes a bit differnt but if i was you id just start at like a bleached bone or something.. wash it a few times with gryphone sepia then work back up with bleached then offwhite then white.

something like that .. more subtle shading

but i second Tossidin over all


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I will try that Azwraith. 

Cheers for the tips.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok.

Revision number one on the cloak.
I think it turned out way better.
What do you think?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a significant improvement, the colour-shift is much more subtle now, looking good!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

looking nice, +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the improved cloak, nicely executed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

One is almost done (atleast the body).
Just some minor fixes now.
(Sorry for the bad quality. Will take better once all 4 is done.)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i think that cloak looks heaps better!!!
and the sword is tits i like how the lightning(?) is coming from the power point on the sword.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> i think that cloak looks heaps better!!!
> and the sword is tits i like how the lightning(?) is coming from the power point on the sword.


Thanks to you Azwraith and Tossadin.  Cheers for the tip on the cloak.
The Powersword, I stole that idea form the GW Sanguinary Guards 
Loved how that looked and tried to recreate it 
I´m not 100% satisfied by the looks. Some bolts looks abit to strait, so I will work on that on the next model.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Well here the whole group.

All done (I think ^^)

C&C are very welcome.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw that the gun looked horrible now that I looked at the pics myself.
So I evened out the silver abit on that one.
Thinking of adding some red the the gun cover aswell to bring it down abit.
Also wanna fix the gold on the dude with gun. Looked horrible aswell...


----------

